# Tugs



## Scabby Rat (Apr 2, 2010)

About tugs, read "The Grey Seas Under", about the "Foundation Franklin", ex "Speedy" Foundation Company of Canada, Some vessel, some skippers, some yarn.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Scabby Rat said:


> About tugs, read "The Grey Seas Under", about the "Foundation Franklin", ex "Speedy" Foundation Company of Canada, Some vessel, some skippers, some yarn.


Also read "The Serpents Coil" by same author. Foundation Josephine ex Samsonia - I think


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I am not sure of the author but I believe an interesting yarn went by the name 'Nor on what Seas'. It is a long time since I read it but think it may have been written by Jan de Hartog

Jim.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Jan de Hartog is a good tugnman's tale teller - as are the other books mentioned. I have all of Mr De Hartog's books!

Jonty


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

A very good book about tugs during wartime is "The Captain" which I think is by the same named JV Hartog. 
Excellent story about Dutch tugs under British Control, very good read.

Don


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

todd said:


> I am not sure of the author but I believe an interesting yarn went by the name 'Nor on what Seas'. It is a long time since I read it but think it may have been written by Jan de Hartog
> 
> Jim.


I have googled the title and the author was Ewart Brookes, and I agree with ddraigmor that Jan de Hartog was a 'cracking tale teller'.

Jim


----------



## kernewekmarnor (Aug 20, 2007)

Just read The Grey Seas Under last leave there...reading it i found myself like the hull of the Foundation Franklin....riveted
Also read The Captain a few years ago, another good yarn and thats no error...


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

I may get an answer to this in this tug thread.
During October 1952 I was in mid Atlantic in a tramp Starcrest bound 
for Norfolk Va.
We received a distress call from a tug Norman -I am sure that was the name-
it was hundreds of miles from our position.
A few hours later we received a report that she had foundered with a loss of life.
Does anyone know of this tragedy?
Stan


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

stan mayes said:


> I may get an answer to this in this tug thread.
> During October 1952 I was in mid Atlantic in a tramp Starcrest bound
> for Norfolk Va.
> We received a distress call from a tug Norman -I am sure that was the name-
> ...


Are you sure it was a tug, There was a trawler by that name, Lost, One survivor his name was Norman Spencer, 'cueball44'.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Thankyou Cueball -
Yes it could have been a trawler as I now remember there was 
one survivor and memory has it that it was South of Greenland?
Stan


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

stan mayes said:


> Thankyou Cueball -
> Yes it could have been a trawler as I now remember there was
> one survivor and memory has it that it was South of Greenland?
> Stan


Yes that was it, It happend in December 1952 at Greenland, The Norman went on to the rocks, I remember my older brothers who were trawlermen talking about it when i was at school, Norman Spencer the only survivor was 19.'cueball44'.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Actually there was a tug called 'Norman' that sank but that was in the North Sea in the late seventies or early eighties and there was certainly no loss of life.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Ray, This is the one. Details from the United Towing section of my forthcoming CD book on Adsteam UK

NORMAN (3) (1973 - 1975) 
O.N. 359193. 412g. 287n. 127' 8" x 32' 10" x 14' 7"
Two, 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (12½" x 14½") Ruston 8ATC type engines made by Ruston & Hornsby Ltd., Lincoln, single reverse reduction geared to twin screw shafts. 4,825bhp. 13 kts. 51 tons bollard pull. 
3.7.1967: Keel laid as FREDERIC B. INGRAM by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No. 1517) for Janfield Ltd., Bermuda. 
20.10.1967: Launched, for Ingram Maritime Ltd., Panama. 
26.1.1968: Completed. 
1972: Transferred to Oceanic Contractors Inc., (MacDermott International Inc., managers), Panama and renamed JARAMAC 28. 
25.5.1973: Purchased by United Towing (Norman) Ltd., (United Towing (Ocean Tugs) Ltd., managers) and renamed NORMAN. 
1.4.1974: Sold to Star Offshore Services (Tugs) Ltd., (United Towing (Star Offshore Services) Ltd., managers), Hull. 
13.12.1975: Capsized and sank whilst 38 miles from Spurn Point at a position 53.47N., 01.10E.


----------

